

Show HN: Twickr – open-source Go tool for sending tweets of interest to Slack - bobfunk
https://www.netlify.com/blog/2015/04/12/send-tweets-of-interest-from-twitter-to-slack-with-twickr

======
ChristianBach
A neat little tool :)

